# need help with clipping market boers



## loggyacreslivestock

This is our first year showing market goats. We have always shown sheep and beef in the past. Does anyone have any youtube videos or internet videos showing how to clip. I have the general idea, but need fine tuning. 
Thanks.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Just a while back the same question was asked HERE

It is basically all that I can provide. There is quite a bit of valuable information in there


----------



## Dani-1995

I promise I'm still going to make the video! Its just a matter of the weather cooperating and me being home to do it. I'm going to in the next week or so! 

Does anyone know anything about YouTube that can pm me? I have some questions about how to upload. Also, what parts do you guys need explained? I'm thinking how to basically do the sides and top, then feet hair, heads, tail and the hard elbow pockets and between the legs and all. I don't want to be boring lol


----------



## TrinityRanch

Do the ears too! I find those hard sometimes. Besides, they are hard to remember, and I had almost forgotten them the first time I clipped. I'm sure it wont be boring


----------



## Dani-1995

The outside or inside of the ears? I only do the inside of them and that's if they need it. I haven't done them this year at all


----------



## TrinityRanch

The inside. Hmm, ours are usually very hairy under there. Maybe they're just weirdos.....  We only clip once when they are 7 months old, so maybe it needs time to grow.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I really need tips on legs. Especially tips on how to bring out the best in them. I am going to put their pics on later today for critique. The does are pretty narrow, but the wether is prety nice considering he had pneumonia for over 5 weeks...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I have a show on the 15th, so I need to figure it out by this weekend I guess...


----------



## goatgirlzCA

You clip from the "knee" up and the hair below is fluffed out. Many people use adhesives to make it stick out, I use hairspray! I think its pretty much the same as sheep. You also need to clip the hair around the hoof so that the hoof is showing.


----------



## Dani-1995

I'll see if I can do it this week. 

The thing with wethers is knowing if yours is good enough to cut with a 9 or 10 or if he needs a standard 7. Most wethers aren't worthy of being show clipped with a 9 or 10. You really just want to get all the hair off the body and neck and head. The know when to stop and legs and hocks, then how to do around the feet. I'll really, really try to get it done this week. Soemtimes the hair below knee/hock is all different lengths and you'll have to trim the long pieces. I don't fluff legs except for state fair and its pretty hard to do the right way... It takes time and patience and a steady hand


----------



## goat_shower_4-H

Slick sheer just like you would on a sheep. Leave the legs there normal length. When you get to the tail leave a little Pom Pom on the end. Make sure you take all the hair off of there head, ears, and wisker. Make sure you blend the legs just like a sheep. Not much different from a sheep. Also. We clip about 3days before show day. It gives them some time to recover scratches that you might make, it will also let some hair grow out to make the body look better


----------



## HoosierShadow

We use a 7 blade on the wethers. 
We're no pro's, and this is my kids first year with market wethers. 
I'm lousy with clippers, haha. But, haven't done too horrible with the kids wethers and trying to teach them how to do it as well.
IMO it's best to start at the back and work your way forward.

Here's a pic to show how we pretty much do it










The arrows show which direction we use the clippers.
The black arrows show what we typically do first, and the red arrows show what we typically do last. 
We like to get both sides done before we do the tail, then clean up the neck and head, and check to make sure the chest is clean.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Great picture, Candice! I really like that  Helps a lot.

A big tip is, if you have _wethers_, *do not clip the belly without looking where their wee is. *You will need to trim the hair around that, but DONT run the clippers over it! My sister was glad she had a doe the first year


----------



## Dani-1995

TrinityRanch said:


> Great picture, Candice! I really like that  Helps a lot.
> 
> A big tip is, if you have wethers, do not clip the belly without looking where their wee is. You will need to trim the hair around that, but DONT run the clippers over it! My sister was glad she had a doe the first year


So true! I know someone that got the sheath caught in the blade. Notto many things with get caught in clippers but the sheath will... poor goat.

I like the picture Candice!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! I was hoping it wasn't too off on what everyone else does lol

Yep I agree, be careful around their sheath/boy part, and teats too.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yes, I know what you mean about the sheath. When I was showing (sooo many years ago), someone cut a sheep's sheath opening completely off two days before they showed at the fair!! They just super glued it back on, and went on with things. The sheep seemed fine all week! Incredible.
Looking at your goat in the pic above Candice, I think around here they leave a little more hair on the legs. They are really poofy from the bottom of the shoulders down and the same level on the rear legs. Blended, but definitely poofy. 
Thanks everyone.


----------



## HoosierShadow

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about the sheath. When I was showing (sooo many years ago), someone cut a sheep's sheath opening completely off two days before they showed at the fair!! They just super glued it back on, and went on with things. The sheep seemed fine all week! Incredible.
> Looking at your goat in the pic above Candice, I think around here they leave a little more hair on the legs. They are really poofy from the bottom of the shoulders down and the same level on the rear legs. Blended, but definitely poofy.
> Thanks everyone.


Yep, lower legs don't get cut only long hairs evened up. I think I might have mentioned this when I posted above, sorry if I didn't, the only reason I trimmed everything is so it would grow out a little more even. 
This picture was a couple of weeks before their first show, a few hours after clipping them.
I don't plan on cutting below the hock or knees only touching up long hairs. 
I'm trying to teach my oldest 2 kids how to do it since it's their goats lol


----------



## Dani-1995

Ok as soon as mom is done mowing the grass then I am going to make the clipping video. Any special requests? 

I'm doing inside legs, the flaps by the back legs and elbow, hock/knee, around the feet, tail, ears and head.


----------



## Dani-1995

Ok so did the video now to edit it! It ended up being 17mins long because my goat kept acting up... so yeah we need to edit it some


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yay! I will be watching for it. Thanks!


----------



## TrinityRanch

Whoo hoo! Thanks Dani  Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## GTAllen




----------



## Dani-1995

That's a great wether! I love his leg shape.


----------



## GTAllen

A little fancy clipping on that one to make the butt bigger.


----------



## Dani-1995

Oh yeah... I've done it lol. I have a couple pro fitter friends and they have given me tips here and there but alot of it was trial and error. But that wether still had a ton.of muscle. I can't clip a wether at a show because I'm too picky about it and I take a while to decide when its perfect... same with does. I take my sweet time

In the video I was just doing basic a clip job. Nothing really special about it... that's saved for when the goats are worked and ready for shows. My best goats always get pampered


----------



## BCG

goatgirlzCA said:


> You clip from the "knee" up and the hair below is fluffed out. Many people use adhesives to make it stick out, I use hairspray! I think its pretty much the same as sheep. You also need to clip the hair around the hoof so that the hoof is showing.


I start blending into the knee from about half way down the fore arm. If you cut with the hair from this point lifting away just before the knee the hair will blend in nicely so that you don't end up with that obvious poodle line. Use a blower and poodle card to stand hair up on the lower leg and trim the tips of long hairs to make the leg appear thick and straight. You can use adhesive or hair spray if show rules allow its use.

Rear legs are done the same way, blending from the top of the hawk down.


----------



## BCG

Nice goat GTAllen


----------



## TrinityRanch

Cool looking little guy you have there, GT! How old is he?


----------



## farmgirl631

What is the trick to make his butt look better and bigger? Haha


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow GT that's a beautiful boy! Look at that butt lol! 

I'm curious what you did to make his butt look bigger too, especially since my kids wethers aren't real thick/meaty goats like that, and any tips on helping enhance their rears would be so great.


----------



## BCG

farmgirl631 said:


> What is the trick to make his butt look better and bigger? Haha


I can see that GT has left some longer hair in the seat of his pants to deepen the depth of his twist. Maybe some in the stifle area as well?


----------



## Dani-1995

These kind of things can't be left noticeable at all. Other wise it ruins the whole look. If your not sure how to blend hair then definitely practice before doing this at a show. 

I practice all summer so I know ifbthere is even anything I cab do to enhance the goat. Alot of the times you have to see them in person and watch how the muscles look on the move and brace. That's a huge part of it.


----------



## veekay_1

Does anyone know of any videos or dvd that teach in-depth clipping? I searched the internet high and low, an cant find anything. Theres a couple on youtube but not what i need. Its also my first year showing and dont have any helpful people in my area. I offered to pay a couple of different people to show me and my daughter and they said no, I guess they dont like helping the competition. I have so many clipping questions, do u clip there heads? How far forward do u go? Do u clip the hair on there ears? What size blades are good for what areas? If u can help please post thanks


----------



## Dani-1995

"veekay_1 said:


> do u clip there heads? Yes, everywhere ob the head should be clipped. How far forward do u go? All the hair EXCEPT below the knees and hock and on the tail on. Do u clip the hair on there ears? I clip long hairs on the inside only What size blades are good for what areas? I use a 7fc everywhere. I sometimes use a 9 or 10 if I have a week to show and no time close to clip then. If u can help please post thanks


I did a video but cannot get it off the camcorder. I asked for help here and another place but no responses. So anyone good with electronics that can help would be great. I have no idea what to do! But I put answers behind each question you asked.


----------



## veekay_1

Are u having troubles uploading to your computer? Is it saved on a memory card? What kind of camcorder is it? I ask cuz some of the new ones have software to upload straight to youtube or other social media sites.


----------



## Dani-1995

Its about five years old and it'd saved to the camcorder itself, not a memory card. Its a Panasonic hdd


----------



## veekay_1

Dani-1995 said:


> Its about five years old and it'd saved to the camcorder itself, not a memory card. Its a Panasonic hdd


So im no computer wizard, but i think if u have the usb cord that came with the camcorder and plug it in from you camcorder in to your computer. Then a lil pop-up box will ask if you would like to manually choose items to download or download all items. Then make your selections then click download. Thats how mine works. I hope that helps out.


----------



## Dani-1995

I tried that. It wants some analog or something and then says unable to process


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Hmm, can you plug in the usb again and type exactly what it says in the warning box here. I may be able to help...


----------



## Dani-1995

I will Friday. Thank you!!!! I don't have time before then... goat and lamb camp.allll day haha


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

ok. I will watch for it.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

what I do when you get to the legs put your hand around the leg and clip into you hit your hand dont be afraid you wont cut your hands or fingers off LOL You also would want to clip all the loose fur around the hooves off


----------



## BCG

Sent you a pm. You can call me if you have questions that need more detail.


----------



## BCG

FaRmEr FrEaK said:


> what I do when you get to the legs put your hand around the leg and clip into you hit your hand dont be afraid you wont cut your hands or fingers off LOL You also would want to clip all the loose fur around the hooves off


A lot of people do legs like this. I however, prefer to blend the forearm and hawk into the leg so that there is not a blinding white line "poodle look" at the knee and hawk.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Everyone has their likes/dislikes, you really have to figure out what you like 

My son clipped his wether all by himself yesterday, I am so proud of him! I did do the tops of his feet for him though. He likes the 'boots on' look as he calls them lol I guess it would be the same as BCG said 'Poodle look.' 
He stopped well above the knees, then when he was ready to do the knees he was careful and went around trying to keep it as even as he could.

My kids have a show Fri, Mon and Wed! Whew, I'm going to be exhausted trying to keep up!
We ended up using the #10 wide blade that we got free with the clippers. Have to admit we LOVE this blade, it's pretty awesome. I wonder if they make a #7 wide?
We are hoping we won't have to do any clipping again until Tues. with using the #10. If the shows were spaced out a lot more, then we'd just use the #7.

BTW, I clipped my youngest daughters goat using my old cheap clippers from last year while my son used the new clippers, and those things are still working really great! Lines are a little more noticeable than the nicer/new clippers, but hey... $40 clippers that have been used A LOT especially on unwashed/dirty goats lol It was a nice surprise. So don't always count out those cheaper clippers, it didn't take me much time to get him done either


----------



## Dani-1995

I like the fluffy legs too! I especially like gluing the hair and blocking it. I think it looks really good.


----------



## BCG

Dani-1995 said:


> I like the fluffy legs too! I especially like gluing the hair and blocking it. I think it looks really good.


Don't get me wrong from my ealier post....I don't clip below the knee and hawk. I also fluff and glue the legs and block them out. I just don't like the "I stopped clipping here" line. So I blend the forearm into the knee and the hawk into the leg.


----------



## HoosierShadow

That's okay because we don't know a thing about blocking and gluing LOL  
I try to keep it simple since I am no pro at this stuff, but also trying to teach the kids as we go  If my kids get into it more than on a somewhat 'having fun' level and get more serious, then I hope to learn all that stuff


----------



## Dani-1995

I've only blocked it once and usually just blend. I hate the bold line too... but fluffed is a very well finished look to me when its done correctly


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Well, thanks for all the advice. That is my problem exactly. Some people here do the poodle/ blunt line, and some blend. I blended one and poodled the others. Not sure which I like better. Some really adhesived the legs up, and some just fluffed with the blower. There were all kinds. My does are narrow and I think they look better blended, my wether is wide, and so I liked him with the poodle cut. 

I will probably just keep playing with the lines until I see what makes each one look their best. If I can get them bathed (it is muddy from rain here), I will try to post a pic of them tomorrow. No promises though, lol.

I have the sheep shearing down to a science, but this is the first year for the market goats for me...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Here they are last weekend and my sheep from the jackpot show yesterday


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

First is Maggie, she wouldn't let me get a rear shot, then Noisy, then Lexus. The sheep are Bella, then Zeus. 
The sheep did well this weekend, 4th and 6th. The goats did not place well two weeks ago. Need more muscle. This is our first year raising and showing goats, so room for improvement..

They had also just eaten and frank water, so a little belly in these.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww they all look great to me  Love the pics of the kids with the sheep.
My kids wether's have been finishing mid pack, but their first year with them too. My kids prefer to show breeding does over wethers, but I hope they choose to show a wether again next year.


----------



## TrinityRanch

I think your goats look good! Nicely muscled in my opinion. And the clip job is done well


----------



## Dani-1995

A little more leg and they'll be great! 

I love the first sheep... its very nice


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thank you. Bella (the sheep) did very well in her class. Fourth place, but ahead of all the county exhibitors. The sheep that beat her were all several thousand dollar sheep, so I think we did well.

Dani, the judge told us we need more muscle on the goats. We run them each day and they stand on an elevated platform to eat. Is there anything else we can do to encourage more muscle. They are at the weight I want them for the fair in 3 weeks and are on half FULL TANK, half Show-rite Advancer and a little hay.


----------



## Dani-1995

They need protein supplements. You can calf manna at minimal doses if your holding. 

There are several things you can order to add muscle... but with 3 weeks left you'd need them within 2 or 3 days. I use different supplements made for goats and they usually take a few days to get here and shipping is pricey. If you have a good dealer around you can probably get them easier. 

PM me a detailed message about how you run them. Jogging the whole time or walk, run, jog and repeat? All walking? How long? Is everyone out of breath? Ground (by hand, dog, remote.control car extra.,), treadmill or chariot?


----------

